# Which EE PE?



## HornTootinEE (Mar 22, 2010)

So which PE test should I take as an EE? I am currently in the utility industry, but lets say in a few years I decide this isn't for me and I'd rather be doing power electronics or machine control design, or signal processing, whatever it may be. So if I sit for the power test, does that exempt me from practicing as a PE in the other areas (assuming I take the time to get competent, etc)


----------



## rshankle PE (Mar 22, 2010)

djohnson.ee said:


> So which PE test should I take as an EE? I am currently in the utility industry, but lets say in a few years I decide this isn't for me and I'd rather be doing power electronics or machine control design, or signal processing, whatever it may be. So if I sit for the power test, does that exempt me from practicing as a PE in the other areas (assuming I take the time to get competent, etc)


I am guessing the most you would have to do is take the PE for Electronics or Computer if you decide to work in that field as a PE.


----------



## benbo (Mar 22, 2010)

djohnson.ee said:


> So which PE test should I take as an EE? I am currently in the utility industry, but lets say in a few years I decide this isn't for me and I'd rather be doing power electronics or machine control design, or signal processing, whatever it may be. So if I sit for the power test, does that exempt me from practicing as a PE in the other areas (assuming I take the time to get competent, etc)


In my state, and I'm pretty sure in all states, an electrical license is an electrical license. It doesn't mention which discipline you took. You can practice as an electrical; engineer in any area you feel competent.


----------



## rjmaster19 (Mar 22, 2010)

Getting a PE isn't a career (or industry) limiting move.

Don't get caught up in the what if's...just focus on getting it!


----------



## DK PE (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about which specialty area you take the electrical test in. I believe a majority of states still license engineers "As a professional engineer, allowed to practice in his/her area(s) of competency, regardless of which discipline of the professional examination was taken for licensure".

In contrast, some states do license "As a discipline-specific engineer, restricted to practice in a specific field, which is usually the discipline of the professional examination taken for licensure"

I know an engineer that took his examination in Mechanical Engineering but is very competent at designing building lighting systems, even though the usual path would probably be electrical. Since I live in one of the "non-discipline states", as long as he feels competent (and could prove to the state board if asked, through training and experience), he is able to seal lighting plans all day long.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Mar 23, 2010)

DK PE said:


> I wouldn't worry about which specialty area you take the electrical test in. I believe a majority of states still license engineers "As a professional engineer, allowed to practice in his/her area(s) of competency, regardless of which discipline of the professional examination was taken for licensure".
> In contrast, some states do license "As a discipline-specific engineer, restricted to practice in a specific field, which is usually the discipline of the professional examination taken for licensure"
> 
> I know an engineer that took his examination in Mechanical Engineering but is very competent at designing building lighting systems, even though the usual path would probably be electrical. Since I live in one of the "non-discipline states", as long as he feels competent (and could prove to the state board if asked, through training and experience), he is able to seal lighting plans all day long.


Thats sortof how I was reading the law in my state too. As long as you feel you are competent and can prove it to the Board on demand, you are just fine. Here in ND if you are called into question the Board can compel you to sit for the appropriate test. So I suppose if you are competent in an area, then you should have no problem taking that area's test


----------

